# Pastor's New Teeth



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2013)

A Pastor goes to the dentist for a set of false teeth. 
The first Sunday after he gets his new teeth, he talks for only eight minutes. 
The second Sunday, he talks for only ten minutes. 
The following Sunday, he talks for 2 hours and 48 minutes. 
The congregation had to mob him to get him down from the pulpit and they asked him what happened. 

The Pastor explained the first Sunday his gums hurt so bad he couldn't talk for more than 8 minutes. 
The second Sunday his gums hurt too much to talk for more than 10 minutes. 
But, the third Sunday, he put his wife's' teeth in by mistake and he couldn't shut up.


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 16, 2013)

I reckon too many preachers put in their wife's teeth each Sunday! It's good to finally know why some of them just can't stick to that eight minutes which sounds just right to me.


----------

